# editing nofitication icons in status bar?



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello all. I'm wondering if there is any easy way to edit status bar icons. I basically don't like the "grey/black" scheme that Google has decided to go with. Mostly, I'm wanting to change the png files of market apps (primarily gapps). From what I've read so far, market apps need to be signed, which makes them difficult to edit. So, my question basically is, what is the simplest way for a newb to make this happen? Also, I really want to remobe the "dimming" that is in the Galaxy Nexus status bar by default.

If anyone could give me a bit of help with this tiny project, I'd greatly appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

http://uot.dakra.lt/

Have a search around, there are other ways along with doing it yourself ^.^ However you'll need root and the ability to provide the files it requests of your ROM.

Also, what version of Android are you on? Are you already rooted, running the stock Android?


----------

